# Anus problem - swollen, red, 'throbbing'???



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

Lara's been licking her butt A LOT over the past day, I woke up to the sound of her licking furiously in her crate.
Then I pulled up her tail and it looks like her anus is very swollen  There was even a spot that had looked like she might have licked the skin too much.  It's also really red.

The vet is closed today and monday but I can drive to the e-vet if needed
I'm going to put a link to the pic because I dont wanna post it on the forum, don't know if its against rules?

Anyone seen something similar/ have any idea what this is?
She pooped fine this morning btw, no straining or worms.
Link:
http://i43.tinypic.com/6sudzb.jpg


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

Could be swollen anus glands. The vet then cleans them out (simple but messy process). I would check with the vet on Tuesday.


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Poor baby, looks painful. I second the anal glands... Hope she's ok!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Perianal area is angry, red, swollen, and tissue protruding. I see several small red areas with active lesions. My first suspicions with a GSD are anal gland issues or perianal fistulas. Do me a favor and look for small pinprick type holes with blood oozing. The other telltale sign is a very characteristic odor - look for pus or white/yellow discharge. Are the lesions tunneling or open? A couple more pictures would help also. 

Cut the hair around the area and get it as dry as possible - you need the area to breathe and hair will trap bacteria/debris to prolong healing. Clean the area with a moist cloth (baby wipe) after each bowel movement and spray with an antibiotic spray like Vetericyn. You want to help the area heal and the perianal area is a difficult area to keep clean. Get an e-collar to prevent licking and disturbance of the area - you can also try a diaper fashioned out of men's boxers to keep her from messing with the area. This doesn't require an e-vet, but make an appointment with the vet and get it looked at to get a definitive diagnosis. Read up on anal sac disease, anal sac blockage/infection, and perianal fistulas before you see the vet so you can be armed with knowledge and questions.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I agree with the above , having been there done that twice.

Also, while at this very moment she may have no fistula's, the swollen / may be her gland(s) are ready to blow, or a fistula may develop if her glands are not being expressed, pressure pushing on the skin, it's gotta give somewhere.

If you can go an e vet, I would suggest doing so, it is probably VERY uncomfortable for her, and you just don't know if that gland(s) are going to blow which can be an even bigger mess to deal with..

Please keep us updated, hope she gets some relief


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

I know this is gross, but usually whenever she poops she does express her glands (I'm one of those poop watcher dog moms), this pic was this morning before I took her out for her morning poops. She has a habit of not pooping in the afternoons or evenings, then pooping about 2 or 3 times in the morning. After she pooped her two poops today the swelling went down a lot and she hasn't been licking anymore. 

I'm still going to make sure I prevent her from licking, I think the glands were expressed when she went to the bathroom, but yes I will clean the area and cut the hair so that it can get aired out a little bit. I will update again tomorrow if it goes back to bothering her. 

There was no pus or anything, the lesions I think were from her licking so much? I did wipe her 2 days in a row with some puppy wipes, maybe something in the wipes irritated her anus - I will just stick to warm water next time


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

She still needs to see a vet in my opinion..you don't want to end up with fistula's, which can be internal as well..


----------

